# sony crx175E2 und Firmware-Problem



## jonny west (24. Februar 2004)

Hallo, 

Habe folgendes Problem mit o.g. gerät. 

Der brenner kommt mit Rohlingen, die schneller als 40-Fach sind nicht klar. Er bringt immer eine Fehlermeldung wenn ich mit dem brennen beginnen will. 
Habe deswegen nach firmware gesucht, jedoch erfolglos,... Habe erfahren, dass ich die Firmware von Aopen 2440 nutzen kann. Habe mir diese heruntergeladen und getestet. Das update reflgte ohne probleme, nur habe ich das gleiche Problem immer noch,.... weiß nicht mehr weiter,.... hat vielleicht jemand ne Idee... 

Vielen Dank im vorraus! 

MFG


----------



## jonny west (4. März 2004)

*huhuuuuuu...*

Weiß denn wirklich niemand was?


bitte um Hilfe


Danke!


----------



## server (4. März 2004)

Bist du dir sicher, dass es von der Geschwindigkeit der Rohlinge abhängt? Wieso sollte der CD Brenner wissen, mit welcher Geschwindigkeit er den Rohling beschreiben kann? Stell mal beim Brennen auf 4fach runter und versuchs mit so einem besagten Rohling. 
Wenn es an den Rohlingen liegen sollte, würde ich mal "zu schnelle" Rohlinge verschiedener Hersteller testen.


----------

